# Kernel Config question



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure if is the right place for this question.
On kernel config:


```
# ATA/SCSI peripherals
#device		scbus		# SCSI bus (required for ATA/SCSI)
#device		ch		# SCSI media changers
device		da		# Direct Access (disks)
#device		sa		# Sequential Access (tape etc)
device		cd		# CD
device		pass		# Passthrough device (direct ATA/SCSI access)
#device		ses		# SCSI Environmental Services (and SAF-TE)
```

da, cd & pass, need scbus & ch to work properly or have nothing to do with that? I am asking because the are on the same section. I have no scsi controller on my mobo (Asus P5K3 deluxe) but I have da & cd (My system recognize my usb flash as da0s1 and my dvd-drive as cd0)


----------



## Beastie (Oct 28, 2011)

The entries with a "required for ATA/SCSI" comment are required for USB connected devices as they are recognized as such. I believe the "media changer" driver is not required though.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok. Solved. Now I am compliling my new Kernel


----------

